# when will be 3g outdated like 2g did ???



## TechnoBOY (Jul 6, 2014)

dose any one have any idea about this or when will 3g phones outdated


----------



## sksundram (Jul 6, 2014)

As a matter of fact, 2g is not outdated in India yet.


----------



## rj27 (Jul 6, 2014)

By 2020 the time when 5G rollouts will start and 4G would have blanket coverage somewhat what 3G is today at least in cities.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2014)

When greedy operators make unified data rates (like BSNL has) and reduce them to about Rs 50-70/GB.
even now 2g isn't outdated because Telecos just keep increasing Data rates


----------



## $hadow (Jul 7, 2014)

Not happening any time soon.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 7, 2014)

2G is outdated? 

As I see in this country this stuffs move too fast, so I believe 2G will be outdated somewhere in 2018, maybe even later. I don't give a darn, I just want to see 4 mbps as minimum broadband, that's all. They can put 2G/3G/4G in their arse. I don't need 3G for Facebook. 2G is enough for me to send emails to my clients.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 7, 2014)

2g is still in action and I am using it. 3G is still costly


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 7, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> 2G is outdated?
> 
> As I see in this country this stuffs move too fast, so I believe 2G will be outdated somewhere in 2018, maybe even later. I don't give a darn, I just want to see 4 mbps as minimum broadband, that's all. They can put 2G/3G/4G in their arse. I don't need 3G for Facebook. 2G is enough for me to send emails to my clients.


2018??  India when will you grow in technology


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 7, 2014)

2G is really a life saver in the current environment. If I keep my phone in 3G the battery won't even last a single working day forget 24 hours. 

And as  [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] says above most of my internet activity on the move is on 2G or WiFi. 3G comes into play only when I am doing some time limited activity. 

Video call feature is hardly ever used and I would like to avoid it as much as possible for the reason of privacy. 

Only need for more Gs right now is data for me if I can get it at low or equivalent rates of 2G and low power consumption.

I think 2G is even now in use almost all over the world. So it is definitely not going away anytime soon in India let alone 3G which is yet to be properly rolled out.

Fret not and buy that 3G phone you are dreaming about (which may not have 4G/LTE). 
That is the reason for this thread right?


----------



## $hadow (Jul 7, 2014)

The basic problem is still that 3g is costly and you can't avoid this fact. So 2g is still a choice for many.


----------



## snap (Jul 7, 2014)

As said before 2g is still viable..


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 7, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> 2G is really a life saver in the current environment. If I keep my phone in 3G the battery won't even last a single working day forget 24 hours.
> 
> And as  [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] says above most of my internet activity on the move is on 2G or WiFi. 3G comes into play only when I am doing some time limited activity.
> 
> ...


 yea its the reason for this thread


----------

